# yellow labs weird swimming



## jmootz (Apr 19, 2011)

So i have a question regarding a single juvenile (1.5'') yellow lab of mine. I have it in a 10 gallon tank with two acei of the same size (one yellow top and one white fin) while i finish cycling my 30 gallon. Anyway, it will swim up to either fish and start shaking. It does this death roll sort of thing in which it swims vertically while showing its stomach and sides to them. They both get close and sort of nudge at the yellow. Once in awhile one of them also does a similiar short rub against the yellow. My yellow looks completely heathly, and when i move him out to be by himself he acts completely normal. I have no clue what is going on, but it looks messed up when he does it so it freaks me out a bit.

So my question is whether anyone knows what this is. Is it normal? Is he/she sick? I know people want to usually know about water quality and so forth. This tank is newer than my 30 gallon and not cycled. (Ammonium: 0.5 ppm; Nitrite: 0; Nitrate: 20 ppm) I've had them together about a week and the yellow just started doing this.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

Try to get it on video so we know exactly what you're talking about. I think I know what you're talking about and it sounds like its doing what my male Johannii does when another fish gets into his territory and does not respond to his initial charge. But with your parameters it could also be something called "flashing." This isn't serious unless he's doing it several times an hour. Is he rubbing against the ground or decorations?

You're going to hear it from someone on here, so it might as well be said, a 30 is too small, especially for acei. They tend to get rather large. With a 30, you could do some smaller Tanjanyikian fish like shell dwellers, or maybe a single species dwarf Mbuna, but not acei.

Gl with your tank!


----------



## jmootz (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the response, I might try and see if I can get it on video sometime tomorrow. I don't think its flashing...unless I have an incorrect idea of what flashing really is. He doesn't rub against anything. He just swims around, then swims up to the other two and immediately goes vertical. They surround him, bump him, and sometime take quick swipes at his side area. After he gets bumped sometimes he looks dead for a half second (just floats), then swims back to them


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah definitely get that on video, you explained it more specifically and now I have no idea what that is haha. I'm sure someone here will know what it is though. There's some really knowledgeable members on this site.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sounds like spawning/aggression to me. Both males and females do this, both to prospective partners and enemies.


----------



## natedgg (Apr 9, 2011)

I had two yellow lab males in my 55 that would meet in the middle of the tank and do this (along with lip lock fighting). I can only assume they were fighting for dominance. Both were bearding badly as well while this was going on. I removed one, and the behavior has stopped and the bearding subsided. I agree with DJ, aggression is probably what you are seeing. 10 gallons, with little room to roam, is an issue it seems.

If you can get a video, that would be cool to see though. Never seen a lab get punched in the stomach like you've explained


----------



## jmootz (Apr 19, 2011)

Alright I took a video of whats going on. Tell me what you think the yellow lab is doing.

http://s1131.photobucket.com/albums/m55 ... 4&newest=1

The 10 gallon doesn't have many rocks because I planned on only using it as a hospital tank. However, I should probably put more in until I get my other tank fully cycled. Also, take a look at the the force of the filter. Is this too much for them to handle...causing them stress? It is for a 10-20 gallon, but maybe i need to fill water all the way to the top.


----------



## natedgg (Apr 9, 2011)

OK, that is weird. That is not the behavior I expected to see. What I thought was that the lab would move up and down quickly, not really staying at a single vertical plane like that. Also, I never once saw him fan out his fins in an aggressive manner or try to nip. And it really doesn't look like mating behavior to me either. Not sure what he is really doing here. I did see him flash a bit against the rocks when he was underneath however. Maybe he is stressed out with the two bigger Acei in the tank with him. Maybe he is sick. I wish I knew. Anyone else? :-?


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

It's getting beat by the fish that's chasing him. Fins clamped + jerky swimming = stressed and inferior fish. With the fact that your tank isn't cycled, I wouldn't be surprised to see him die soon.


----------



## natedgg (Apr 9, 2011)

jmootz said:


> This tank is newer than my 30 gallon and not cycled.


Whoops, I missed this. Dielike might be right. I'd keep checking your chemistry. If ammonia is peaking, they are being stressed and problems beyond weird swimming is in your future. WC WC WC. How long until the 30 gallon is cycled?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I also noticed the water velocity. Try turning it down and see what happens?


----------



## jmootz (Apr 19, 2011)

So just an update for those interested. After hearing your comments I decided to make a couple changes all at once (about a week and a half ago). For one, I took out the aggressive white top acei for a day and then put him back in. Additionally, I (1) Did a water change (2) added more water to reduce the intense flow from the filter; (3) Increased the temperature to 82C and began salt treatment in case of ich; (4) Added a couple more rocks.

After 1 day my yellow stopped doing his shake. Once I added the white acei back in he no longer picked on anyone. All my fish were totally unaggressive towards eachother. They ate swam and were completely happy. After about 8 days I started reducing the salt in the water and they started to become a little more aggressive. The funny thing is that now my yellow is the most aggressive...but nothing serious. He swims back and forth across the front of the tank and only does a quick chase of the other fish if they are in his direct path.

No idea what is was that really fixed the problem. My guess is either he had ich and wanted the other fish to ram into him to iche him, or that he simply felt like he was sub-dominant because i originally added him like a week after the other two. No clue, but I'm happy (for now, haha)


----------

